# Skin Change



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2006)

No, this isn't about major surgery, more the fact those of us that didn't use the Articus skin now have no choice about using it! i used Filux 2, Les used Filux and CC used Oceanzero, so what happened? i hate this skin!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 8, 2006)

Not sure but I think horse just goofed up something is all... I dont think he deleted the option to choose...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi guys !!!
I have the same problem.I used Filux2 skin too.But today I was welcomed with the Articus one which is not the most beautiful.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2006)

where can i change it back then? because i've looked all over the user CP area and it's not there


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2006)

I actually changed to Filux about a week ago...But yeah I hate this skin too...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 9, 2006)

Nope Lanc, its gone like u said.... Kinda surprised by it as horse usually lets us Mods know whats changed...


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 9, 2006)

forums where updated a bit ago, but I never did update the templates. the first one I have done is artakus, and due to changes in templates with new forum the old templates don't operate correctly. I will get around to updating them this next week.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 10, 2006)

cheers, i like the other improvements you've made, namely the new links after all the posts.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 12, 2006)

The 'forum jump' box has now disappeared from the bottom of each page...Quite annoying as I have to scroll back up to the top of each page now to go back...???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 12, 2006)

you don't any more, the link's at the bottom of each page which is what i wanted when the forums first changed over..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2006)

I see...I think I preferred the old system though.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2006)

i prefer this, but any word on the skin change??


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 15, 2006)

horse is still working on updating the templates...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah he just PMed me about it.......


----------

